# CCTV footage in workplace.



## PiedPiper (18 Nov 2008)

I work for a large corporation.

I have been accussed of doing something in an area where there is cctv and have been at a massive loss because of it.  I know I didnt do it, I was there the cctv cant show me doing something I know I didnt do.  Can the company delete or lose the cctv?  I still havent got it or any reports or the cctv months later, do I have a right to see any of it?


----------



## FutureProof (18 Nov 2008)

*Re: Big trouble*

Yes if your on it you have the right to see it, to the best of my knowledge.
This goes for customers in shops or anything I believe. Last I heard a customer has the right to demand to see CCTV footage of them in store, to do with privacy laws and the fact that you cant use footage of people commercially without their consent, hence  why peoples faces are blurred on TV when they don't give consent. Obviously if you have done something bad they can use it as evidence


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Nov 2008)

*Re: Big trouble*

If they have cctv and won't show you the footage, I suspect they don't actually have you on it at all. Maybe theres something else going on here?


----------



## Smashbox (18 Nov 2008)

It's a little dodgy alright that they won't show you the 'evidence' they have of you doing the deed - as in the CCTV footage itself.

Really they can't lose or delete these things as most CCTV systems have a large storage and backup facility.

I would ask for proof, printed picture or running footage of you doing what you were accused of.


----------



## zag (18 Nov 2008)

Check out the data protection commissioners website - http://www.dataprivacy.ie

You are entitled to a copy of personal data held about you - CCTV footage is clearly personal data in this context.

You would be within your rights to request this content from your employer and they *must* comply if they have it.

If they claim (not apparent from the original post) that they have CCTV coverage of you then they must release that content to you.  Failure to comply may well lead to problems with the Data Protection Commissioner.  You are not entitled to CCV coverage showing 'nobody' in the place at the time of the problem since this is not personal data about you.

z


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Nov 2008)

Smashbox said:


> It's a little dodgy alright that they won't show you the 'evidence' they have of you doing the deed - as in the CCTV footage itself.
> 
> Really they can't lose or delete these things as most CCTV systems have a large storage and backup facility.
> 
> I would ask for proof, printed picture or running footage of you doing what you were accused of.


 

Some CCTV systems delete old footage after x amount of time. Might be 48 hours, might be a week. But if they don't have it...


----------



## Smashbox (18 Nov 2008)

We have a system in work, it'd certainly be nothing fancy, and it lasts for a year..


----------



## shesells (18 Nov 2008)

Ours is overwritten after a week.

OP did you request the footage straight away? If not it might be too late


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Nov 2008)

My only experience is in tryong to get footage from them. In the four times I've tried there was no footage either because its not kept or the resolution is too poor to be useful. Maybe theres a lot of cheap systems out there. 

Anyway assume nothing.


----------



## PiedPiper (19 Nov 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Latrade (19 Nov 2008)

I would guess that as the specific accusation is based upon CCTV footage, without the footage available then the accusation is baseless.

Although the standard of proof is less than a criminal court in an employment setting, the burden of proving the accusation is still with the employer. If their only evidence is the CCTV, then it would appear that the case is a weak one. 

It's also curious that they never showed the footage as part of the initial accusation. If you have the "bang to rights" footage why not show it to the individual?

As others have said though, there are official channels for getting the footage if it still exists. It's probably worth speaking to the organisations mentioned such as CAB and even NERA regarding this.


----------



## shootingstar (19 Nov 2008)

are you going to tell us what you supposidly done?


----------



## Mpsox (19 Nov 2008)

kathy2 said:


> I work for a large corporation.
> 
> I have been accussed of doing something in an area where there is cctv and have been at a massive loss because of it. I know I didnt do it, I was there the cctv cant show me doing something I know I didnt do. Can the company delete or lose the cctv? I still havent got it or any reports or the cctv months later, do I have a right to see any of it?


 
If you are at a massive loss as you state, did your employer follow disciplinary procedures?. Your employer cannot simply accuse you and leave it at that


----------



## PiedPiper (19 Nov 2008)

Thanks again.

If anyone knew the name of a solicitor who specialises in employment that would be great.  No correct procedure was followed not by me or anyone else involved it was a new procedure less than a week old.  I am in no mans land at the momemt but on full pay!!


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2008)

Look at it this way - this thing you were supposed to have done, from your employer's point of view, is it possible that you could have done 'it' but that it just wasn't captured on CCTV?

What I mean is - is the whole CCTV absolutely clear cut?

E.g. if you did this thing, (at whatever time and from whatever angle - or anything else relevant) it would be on CCTV - end of story. If you were not on the footage does it mean that it is completely impossible for you to have done it? 

What's the employer's position - are they pinning everything on supposed footage or is there more to this?

I'd certainly get professional advice on this anyway - and straight away.


----------



## ajapale (17 Feb 2010)

Mod Bump


----------

